# First Bobcat with bow



## Matagorda Hunter (Sep 18, 2011)

Came in 30 yards shot him with rage broadhead gonna get him mounted.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Nice cat! Congrats out to ya!

Did you call him in, or did he just come strolling by?

Oh, and welcome to 2cool!


----------



## twoiron (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice shot!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Here Kitty Kitty,,,,, WHACK!!!!! Nice shot. HUNT ON!!!!!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

A bobcat is a hard kill with a bow. Congrats!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice shooting...welcome to 2cool


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

devil1824 said:


> Aw man, here we go again. Good shot! Pick a great taxi. Don't go cheap.


Get the meat first.


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

LOL It want let me give you no more Devil 

Nice Shooting MH and Welcome to 2cool


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Atleast we made it 3 posts til some one chimed in on the cat's behalf. Nice shot gonna make a nice mount.


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

those are my favorite mounts...congrats


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Congrats.*

Nice shot, Welcome aboard:wink:


----------



## Matagorda Hunter (Sep 18, 2011)

The cat came strolling by
One of the biggest cats i seen in boling,tx


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I've seen some big cats on the road from Boling over to Needville over the years. That's a nice cat you got.

TH


----------



## Matagorda Hunter (Sep 18, 2011)

Same here we have a place right off road 442.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

A big congrats to you! A bobcat with a bow is no small feat.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*Good looking cat, big time congrats.*


----------



## Rbamerican (Jun 24, 2011)

Great lookin' cat! We have one on the game came at our place in East, TX.. I would love to get him w/ a bow.. Great, great mount. Post some pics about 6 months from now when your mount is finished


----------



## JARRODJLC (May 4, 2011)

Nice cat who are u going to take it 2 I am still looking for someone


----------



## Matagorda Hunter (Sep 18, 2011)

Sportsman choice taxidermist in beasley tx is probably were I'm take it to. They did some nice deer mounts for me if they can do cats mounts that were it will be done.


----------

